# Hello and advice/ help please....



## Paul and Sam (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello, 
After spending last September visiting several Greek islands we are taking the plunge and driving our camper through Europe, then hope to spend the winter somewhere quiet in Croatia, Albania or Greece.

We would ideally love to settle and house-sit for a few months during our travels. We would be happy to do some repair or maintenance work re-grouting, sealing, tiling, painting etc (if necessary and appropriate) as well as pay a rent if required. Sam and I love animals. We can also be very flexible with dates and times as we plan to be away from Sept 2010 for anything up to a year.

I am a sound engineer and I also teach young people with learning and behavioural difficulties. I also am in partnership in a small recording studio where I record bands and make my own music most weekends. I am happy to undertake most DIY. Sam works as a primary teacher 2 to 3 days a week and also takes on self employed tiling work. Sam has spent a lot of time 'doing up' houses and is proficient at painting and decorating, tiling, and general household DIY.

As part of our work with young people Sam and I both have up to date CRB (criminal records bureau) certificates and can provide references from Headteachers and senior academics.

If you've made it to the end thanks very much for your time, and any advice or help would be gratefully appreciated!



Paul and Sam.


----------

